

Dogecoin.org - P2P Cryptocurrency for doges - dogecoin
http://dogecoin.org/

======
supadupafly
wow! many coins. such crypto. must buy. wow. very cheap. instant millionaire

------
bede
It's funny that they went to the trouble of releasing a Mac client when even
most of the interesting altcoin currencies neglect to do so.

~~~
Rebelgecko
It looks like a fork of bitcoin-qt, with some of the text changed to comic
sans

~~~
bede
Doubtless, but my point stands given that most cryptocurrencies use bitcoin-qt
forks with only fairly minor modifications.

------
tarlyn
Its funny, i havent had more fun doing crypto since bitcoin ;) Its actually
kinda amazing how popular it is already.

------
d0nk
I was planning to do a "REGRET COIN" or "PUMP(n'dump)COIN" as a parody... this
beat me and is much more enjoyable.

It was also fun to actually be able to solve blocks solo when it first
released. I got into bitcoin too late to do anything outside of pool mining,
so I missed out there.

------
omni_
Why is this being upvoted on HN? New crapcoins are introduced daily that offer
nothing new and instead follow this formula:

1) Fork Bitcoin or Litecoin repo

2) Come up with cleaver name. In this case, an exhausted meme that some will
be amused by

3) Do mass renames in fork

4) Make a logo and website

5) Post to internet and make eBay auctions for coin, call it "THE NEXT
BITCOIN!!!"

~~~
Joeboy
I think perhaps this one differs in that it is a deliberate reductio ad
absurdum version of the others.

~~~
FatalLogic
Indeed. It's a commentary on the "me to" nature of the cryptocurrency scene.
Anybody can clone bitcoin-qt and change the strings to "MyCoin" or
"GiveMeBucksPls". BBQCoin is in the same vein.

What's absurd is that these meta-joke coins can still speedily acquire value.
The price of Dogecoin has doubled or tripled in the last 2 days on this
exchange (volume is tiny)
[https://coinedup.com/OrderBook?market=DOGE&base=BTC](https://coinedup.com/OrderBook?market=DOGE&base=BTC)

Is it still a joke then? Yes, but some people clearly don't think so. If you
extrapolated the final market capitalization from the current price, it would
already have reached over $10m

    
    
         wow
     
              such lol

------
Maebbie
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXK1pmxM3qg](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXK1pmxM3qg)
wow, so spreading

------
lukifer
It's funny how much new crypto-currencies depend on naming and branding (See
also: Offerings to Cthulhu [1]).

[1] [http://altcoins.com/off-offerings-to-
cthulhu.html](http://altcoins.com/off-offerings-to-cthulhu.html)

------
Ihmahr
Sorry, I'm just more of a cat person myself.

------
LolaYoung
the lucky miners pool is already cranking out 98918.00 KH/s!

------
jstalin
I feel like I'm missing something, but what is a doge?

~~~
kyrra
[http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/doge](http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/doge)

> Doge is a slang term for “dog” that is primarily associated with pictures of
> Shiba Inus (nicknamed “Shibe”) and internal monologue captions on Tumblr.
> These photos may be photoshopped to change the dog’s face or captioned with
> interior monologues in Comic Sans font.

~~~
jstalin
LOL, wow, I generally keep up with the memes but this one is new to me.

------
ronreiter
so awesome. i wanted to do something like that myself in the form of
"lamecoin" or "l33tcoin"

------
conroy
I'm planning on making not one, but two new cyrptocurrencies: the Shrute Buck
and the Stanley Nickel.

~~~
icelancer
What's the conversion rate?

~~~
Buge
That's for the free market to decide.

------
clone1018
Amazingly fun to mess with.

------
davidcollantes
Comic sans.

